# Brian's version of a home made air filter



## brianhabby (13 Jul 2008)

Here are some pics of my home made air filter which was inspired by this one by DaveL. It uses the filters from this Axminster one.

It is basically a long plywood box that houses the main filter, it has an extractor fan at one end and the pre-filter at the opposite end. fairly simple to make. My extractor fan is quite a large powerful one but I don't think you need a very strong one. In fact I only ever have mine turned to the low setting as I believe if the fan is set too high, there is a risk of the dust being pulled right through. It just happens to be what was available at the time.

Sorry I didn't take any pics while I was building it but what follows should be self explanatory.

The fist couple of pics are just general shots.











This shows the pre-filter end, I doubt you can see in the picture but this gets pretty clogged with dust but is simple to clean with the shop vac.






With the cover and pre-filter removed you can see the main filter inside.






The box with the main filter removed.






The main filter separate from the unit.






The pre-filter and frame for holding it in place.






I hope the above together with DaveL's post inspires others to build one of these very useful devices.

regards

Brian


----------



## Javier (13 Jul 2008)

Nice. You'll be breathing easier with that unit in place.


----------



## pren (13 Jul 2008)

Hi Brian. Nice job!

Am I right in thinking that the fan is just a regular extractor fan - ie: for the bathroom? Been thinking of making an air filter for a while as my w/s gets choked with dust most of the time.

Also, instead of using special filters, do you think a normal dust filter from an industrial floor sander would work? I've still got a few lying around from when I sanded our boards. As their only a few £, they might work out cheaper?

Nice work!

Cheers,
Bryn


----------



## brianhabby (13 Jul 2008)

Hi Bryn,

You're absolutely right, as far as I know the fan is just a regular extractor fan _(albeit a largish one)_. I think my dad gave it to me years ago with the intention of fitting it in the kitchen at home. much more useful in the workshop though :lol: 

I can't comment on the other types of filters you mention as I have no experience of them. Do remember that this one uses two filters, a main filter and a pre-filter.

The current Axminster price for these two filters combined is £24.99 inc. VAT.

Hope that helps. If you would like to have a look at my efforts PM me and we can arrange to meet up - you're not too far away.

regards

Brian


----------



## wizer (13 Jul 2008)

Very Good Brian. I'd like one of these. Do you find it noisy?


----------



## dickm (13 Jul 2008)

Just remembered I have a 7" VentAxia fan (the sort of thing you used to see in pub windows  . Do folks reckon that would have enough suck to work a filter unit like Dave's in a workshop about 6m by 4m?


----------



## brianhabby (13 Jul 2008)

WiZer,

It is so quite I often go home and forget to turn it off :lol: so the answer to your question is a definite no - but then if you make one with a noisy fan :?: :? :!: 

dickm,

Although my fan is a largish one, it is only ever used on the low setting so I am sure a 7" fan will be fine.

regards

Brian


----------



## wizer (13 Jul 2008)

Thanks Brian, so what make ans size is your fan?


----------



## brianhabby (13 Jul 2008)

WiZeR":1f4u5f09 said:


> Thanks Brian, so what make ans size is your fan?



I'll have to check tomorrow for you,

regards

Brian


----------



## brianhabby (14 Jul 2008)

Hi WiZer,

I had a look today and the make of the fan is O.ERRE - no I've never heard of them either.

I was surprised to discover that the fan size is about eight inches, I honestly though it was bigger than that, I suppose it's the size of the casing that is misleading but I've never thought to measure it before.

Here's the fan followed by the controller which has six speed settings but I only ever set it on low.











regards

Brian


----------



## wizer (14 Jul 2008)

Thanks for that Brian


----------

